# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.1.4 Release [17/07/2017]

## mohamed73

*Release EFT Dongle V1.1.4* 
​** * ​ Features  Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features:  All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )* * WHATS NEW? EFT Dongle version 1.1.4 is released:
[FIX] Fixed unlock bootloaders (Tested)
[FIX] Fixed new bugs
[NEW] Added more supported models
[NEW] Updated arabic dictionary Wait Next Update More Features More Brand Supported
We Have many Features For You  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]After install Update Please Run as Administrator     Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## العربي محمود

شكرا

----------


## mounir047

merciiiii  شكرا

----------


## حسام حسن على

شكرا

----------


## أحمد الصادق

تماااام

----------

